# No more Twinkies? Strike could be end of cream-filled treat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hostess Brands Inc. is permanently closing three bakeries following a nationwide strike by its bakers union

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/money/Labo...kies/-/9848680/17415170/-/91yyy6/-/index.html


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

WHAT!?! No more Twinkies, but we just voted in medical weed, Dude-WTF!?!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

What?! Imma go Tallahassee on bitches!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Eih. In this state we only are worried about Ring Dings anyways.

_To soon?_


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm a little put out that my wife put me on a kind of suicide watch.  The Hostess Store around the corner from me (well, a 1.4 miles away) has sent me a nice 'hang in there' card.

Just what kind of view of me do these people have?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm a little put out that my wife put me on a kind of suicide watch.  The Hostess Store around the corner from me (well, a 1.4 miles away) has sent me a nice 'hang in there' card.
> 
> Just what kind of view of me do these people have?


That's very hurtful! You should collect all of your shoes and glasses and go down to see a lawyer so you can sue them all!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

In four years we're gonna hear about which candidate "SAVED HOSTESS!!!"
Were is Liz Warren?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

This fat pos went on a diet and drove the company under.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It's union....no brobama bailout? Or will moo-chelle not allow it?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hostess to close, lay off 18,500 after 'crippling' union fight*

Published November 16, 2012
FoxNews.com




*Hostess plans to shut down operations*

*Hostess CEO: If You Don't Like Package, Find a New Job*

*Debate on Unions*

A small union's stubbornness in contract talks with Hostess is being blamed for the shutdown of one of America's snack food icons, the loss of 18,500 jobs just before the holiday season and much-needed tax revenue from hundreds of plants and shops across the country.
The privately-held company had reached a deal with the Teamsters, but a smaller union representing bakery workers refused to agree to concessions, prompting the mass layoffs and closing down of hundreds of plants, bakeries and delivery routes. That prompted harsh words from both the company and from Teamsters officials.
"We deeply regret the necessity of today's decision, but we do not have the financial resources to weather an extended nationwide strike," Chief Executive Gregory Rayburn said in a statement. "Hostess Brands will move promptly to lay off most of its 18,500-member workforce and focus on selling its assets to the highest bidders."
The company said it will continue to ship out its well-known products until inventory runs out.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/11/16/hostess-brands-to-liquidate-lay-off-18500-after-crippling-union-fight/#ixzz2CPvlz2Cw

*Hostess to Liquidate, Lay Off 18,500 After Crushing Union Fight*

By Matt Egan
Published November 16, 2012
FOXBusiness










REUTERS
Failing to persuade striking employees to return to work, Hostess Brands disclosed plans on Friday to liquidate its assets and lay off most of its 18,500 workers, bringing the 82-year-old maker of Wonder Bread and Twinkies to the end of its line.
The painful decision to wind down the Irving, Texas.-based private company follows a nationwide strike that Hostess said severely constrained its operations.
Hostess said delivery of its products, which include Ding Dongs and CupCakes, will continue and its retail stores will keep their lights on for several days to sell already-baked products.
"We deeply regret the necessity of today's decision, but we do not have the financial resources to weather an extended nationwide strike," Hostess CEO Gregory Rayburn said in a statement.
As a result of the liquidation, Hostess said it will "move promptly" to lay off "most" of its 18,500 employees and focus on "selling its assets to the highest bidders."

Read more: http://www.foxbusiness.com/industries/2012/11/16/hostess-brands-moves-to-wind-down-operations-sell-assets/#ixzz2CPwNrAla


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmm. I'm thinking Twinkies are going to be on the stocking stuffer list this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

A company founded during the Great Depression couldn't survive a single term of Socialism.

You voted for it, you mindless zombies......here comes reality.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Unions are certainly not perfect are they?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I got mine today


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> I got mine today
> View attachment 1529


You've got shit on your thumb.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

frank said:


> You've got shit on your thumb.


Www.chocolateorpoop.com


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Q5-TPR said:


> Too bad his shit is out of order, but reading his ribbons, I see WWII (Europe and Asia), Korea, SW Asia (Iraq 1), Afghanistan, Iraq (2), Kosovo, Arctic Service, MNFO, EOD, and SEAL! This guy is straight up BADASS! Not to mention the Silver Star, Bronze Star, Purple Heart, Navy/Marine Corps Medal (2nd Award)! Old boy got just about all of them. Too bad he's not wearing the Big Dog (MOH). Thats actually an arrestable Federal crime, wearing the MOH when not awarded...... And what, fat boy couldn't go to the Nam? Pussy.........


I found him on the thisainthell.us weblog, Guy actually had the balls to show up at the Marine Corps Ball somewhere.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

k12kop said:


> I found him on the thisainthell.us weblog, Guy actually had the balls to show up at the Marine Corps Ball somewhere.


and yet he still has his teeth?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Hush said:


> It's union....no brobama bailout? Or will moo-chelle not allow it?


How about a good Government bailout that would support the troops? Have a Hostess product included in every MRE. The troops would love a Twinkee or a cupcake while deployed! Let's turn this company around. Damn shame!


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I might buy some Twinkee's as a hedge againest inflation. Like gold they last forever and will soon be very rare.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Q5-TPR said:


> Too bad his shit is out of order, but reading his ribbons, I see WWII (Europe and Asia), Korea, SW Asia (Iraq 1), Afghanistan, Iraq (2), Kosovo, Arctic Service, MNFO, EOD, and SEAL! This guy is straight up BADASS! Not to mention the Silver Star, Bronze Star, Purple Heart, Navy/Marine Corps Medal (2nd Award)! Old boy got just about all of them. Too bad he's not wearing the Big Dog (MOH). Thats actually an arrestable Federal crime, wearing the MOH when not awarded...... And what, fat boy couldn't go to the Nam? Pussy.........


And judging by his fourragere, he is currently serving with my brother in the 6th...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Hush said:


> I got mine today
> View attachment 1529


I didn't realize those are going too!

Shit just got serious.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I still have my first twinkie. Just hasn't passed yet.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WH petition asks Obama for TWINKIE bailout...*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I'd actually heard the Hostess company had been in serious financial trouble for some time, this probably was just the straw that broke the camel's back. Not for nothing, but I think most of us are fondly remembering our youth where we could shovel that crap in our mouths with nary a problem, but nowadays I wouldn't touch Hostess products with a ten foot pole!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

First off, something tells me that the Sergeant pictured is a fraud. Is this true? Something else tells me I'll NEVER experience the joy of a deep fried Twinkee and just last Sunday the "Phantom Gourmet" profiled TWO places that have (sniff...HAD) them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> First off, something tells me that the Sergeant pictured is a fraud. Is this true? Something else tells me I'll NEVER experience the joy of a deep fried Twinkee and just last Sunday the "Phantom Gourmet" profiled TWO places that have (sniff...HAD) them.


Twinkies will be back, just not made by Hostess. Little Debbie or another snack food company will buy the recipe and the trademark at the liquidation auction.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

When they pry it from my cold dead hands...


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I remember when I was about 10 or 11 eating a whole box of Twinkies in about a two hour span. I got sick and haven't touched one for over 33 years. Now Snowballs, that's something I should pick up now. One package of pogie bait isn't going to hurt, is it?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*HOLA, TWINKIES? 
Mexican Billionaire Eyes Deal to Buy Hostess Icon*




*FBN VIDEO: Hostess CEO on Union Strife That Killed His Company *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Twinkies (the real ones) back on store shelves in July*










BRET HARTMAN / Reuters

Twinkies may return to store shelves this summer -- but may face some competition from imitation brands that popped up in its absence.
Stand down Twinkies hoarders, you can start eating your secret stash.
Twinkies will hit store shelves nationally by late July, Michael Cramer, executive vice president of Hostess Brands LLC told NBC News on Thursday. "We expect to be making and selling in July," he said. "Probably the later half of the month before the product hits the stores."
All of the classic Hostess snack brands will return, some making their return in August and September. Hostess Donettes and some of the snack cakes will be among the first to return. And "Twinkies for sure," Cramer said.
In November, all 36 Hostess Brands, Inc., plants shut down after an extended stand-off with the Bakery, Confectionery, Tobacco Workers and Grain Millers International Union. That Hostess company has almost completely wound down its operations, selling its assets in pieces. The bulk of the Hostess Snacks brands the public knows best -- Twinkies, Cup Cakes, Ho Hos, Zingers, Ding Dongs and Suzy Q's -- were purchased in April for $410 million by hedge funds Apollo Global Management and Metropoulos & Co. Other Hostess lines, such as Wonder bread, went to affiliates of Flowers Foods, while its Beefsteak bread brand was snatched up by Grupo Bimbo, S.A.B. de C.V.

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/twi...store-shelves-july-6C9590050?ocid=msnhp&pos=5


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

They are BACK!!!!


----------

